# palmetto



## alexvega (Jun 8, 2019)

who knows about palmetto ? how s your experience with this vegetable.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2019)

alexvega said:


> who knows about palmetto ? how s your experience with this vegetable.



I know just about nothing, but I noticed you've been a member here since 2004! 

I upgraded your status to Elite.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 9, 2019)

Prince said:


> I know just about nothing, but I noticed you've been a member here since 2004!
> 
> I upgraded your status to Elite.


prince sure, we have talked in some topics years ago.!


----------



## alexvega (Jun 9, 2019)

palmetto is good and yumm, make  a search in google. u can writte palmito the word is spanish


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 16, 2019)

I got this: strips of the leaf blade of a palmetto used in weaving


----------



## alexvega (Jun 16, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> I got this: strips of the leaf blade of a palmetto used in weaving



do you have had  eat it?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 23, 2019)

alexvega said:


> do you have had  eat it?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No! Not yet!


----------

